# Official Game Thread: Utah @ Chicago - EST 8:30pm CSN-CHI / FSN NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>







*VS*









*Utah Jazz (11-22) (5-13 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (11-18) (7-9 at home)









United Center, Friday January 7th, 2005
Utah @ Chicago EST 8:30pm CSN-CHI / FSN NBALP*






































*VS* 




































</center>


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re:*

This game is ours, new winning streak born.

Bulls 95
Jazz 84


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re:*



> Originally posted by <b>HuejMinitZ</b>!
> This game is ours, new winning streak born.
> 
> Bulls 95
> Jazz 84


I agree, it should be ours...

Sloan and Okur are the only people on the Jazz that scare me


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Let's hope we don't see the Bulls of December 29 2004 against the nets.

I"m afraid we will though

Jazz-92
Bulls-88

:dead:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 97
jazz 85

curry 30/10
hinrich 20/5/10
gordon 15/4/4
chandler 10/10/4

boozer 25/12
okur 15/10


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


It was hard for me to get his post out after looking at those pictures. There sure are some fugly teams out there, including our own.

Bulls 89
Jazz 82

True to form, it's not going to be pretty.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Boozer and Okur are very soft and their defense is almost non-existant, if Curry gets enough touches he should have a great game. The Jazz without Kirilenko is not a playoff team and if we consider ourselves an improved team we need to win this game. 

Bulls 92
Jazz 80


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>badfish</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Eddy Curry and Kirk Hinrich are both quite good looking...er...or so my girlfriends tell me... 

I hate to say this, but doesn't Luol Deng look like a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle in this picture?????


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say this, but doesn't Luol Deng look like a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle in this picture?????




















haha... maybe!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 99

Jazz 88

Ben 23


----------



## MVPKirk (Dec 17, 2004)

Bulls 90
Jazz 89

I'd say Chandler is the best looking Bull. Deng is the ugliest. Curry and Hinrich are no prizes either!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MVPKirk</b>!
> I'd say Chandler is the best looking Bull. Deng is the ugliest. Curry and Hinrich are no prizes either!


i also think chandler is the best looking bull.
regarding looks, i'm glad we got rid of crawford and jerome williams


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Wow, a discussion about who is the best looking Bull.... That is what the wnba is for.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

My dog used to think that Jerry Krause was cute.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Jazz 93
Toros 88

Boozer will have a carrer game! 30 points! 18 rebounds!


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

LOL. I didn't mean to turn this into a "Who is the cutest Bull?" thread. I was just a little taken aback when I opened the thread and saw the fugly mugs. :whofarted


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re:*

You guys are way off. Chandler has bad skin.

Ben Gordon is obviously the best looking bull.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to start another streak go bulls!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 117
Jazz 88

Eddy Curry 50 points 12 rebounds.


You heard it here first.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to defend!!!!comon guys 0x4


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to score too...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

McLeod is a Highlander.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have to score!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finaly!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

let make some stops now


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are 2-9 bad shooting, utah nailing everything....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The good news is that it's unlikely they continue to shoot 67% or that we continue to shoot 25%. The bad news is the score is 12-4.

Ouch!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Is Chandler playing SF?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Is Chandler playing SF?


CBS.sportsline.com lists our line-up as Curry, AD, Tyson, Nocioni, and Kirk. Is this really happening?!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm we are stucked...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

they are shooting too good...and we are stucked....even gordon seems to be stucked either.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Damn the getting stucked. I'm getting drunked.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Why in hell is Frankie Williams in?

Sure I love the guy, but he shouldn't sniff the court.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

3 -15 bad shooting


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> CBS.sportsline.com lists our line-up as Curry, AD, Tyson, Nocioni, and Kirk. Is this really happening?!


Yes....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Talk about looking for a line-up that'll work, O Harrington, F Williams and A Griffin all on the floor with three minutes left in the first.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Should leave Nocioni on the floor, he was the only one who was not getting stucked!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what skiles have in mind???


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

very slow start...down by 10, if utah could nail their free throws should it be even worse...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Somebody set up us the bomb!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Game is been broadcast over the net bykiov


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> what skiles have in mind???


I think he was trying to find anyone w/ a Bulls jersey on that could hit a shot.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

All your base our belong to us.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

A bell is a cup until it is struck.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The was the best T ever. Eddy is developing an attitude, I like it


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

all we need was that technical foul, thanks eddy!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

wer'e outrebounded 17-7 , must get the ball to shoot...


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> The was the best T ever. Eddy is developing an attitude, I like it


That was retarded on curry's part actually.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Utah's announcers praying Kirk,sure they'de love him in Jazz uniform


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> That was retarded on curry's part actually.


I like the fact that Curry is starting to show emotion when he's getting hacked on every play. The refs are letting alot of hacks to go uncalled.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> Utah's announcers praying Kirk,sure they'de love him in Jazz uniform


That's cause he's white.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if deng is donatello, does that makes skiles splinter?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are not rebouding..


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

believe it or not, we are now. Curry has been getting his own rebounds. He's pissed.

wow Gordon


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> we are not rebouding..


I don't think the bulls will ever improve rebounding. Especially when it comes to offensive rebounding. They are just pathetic at it. Even in the games they win.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Game is been broadcast over the net bykiov


Excellent! I'm listening now, too, nice broadcast!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon heating up!!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Excellent! I'm listening now, too, nice broadcast!


Yes, thank you for posting the link!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I have a cocktail party to go to tonight but I'm going to get drunk watching the game here with the boys instead. F*ck wine.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to make stops...now....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Okay! We've erased the lead and are tied 30-30 with 5 left in the half. 

Go BULL!!!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

at least wer'e back in the game!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm nocioni!!!!use your mind!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Unsung hero right now is AD, he has been playing Boozer tough all game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Game is been broadcast over the net bykiov


Thanks a million lister


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What did Eddy get the technical foul for?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

at least we got out of that slump we were into..


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice Deng!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TYSON!!!!!!!!!!!! with the block.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Tyson with the swat with the 3on2 break, leads to Deng dunk.

4 point swing right there.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mr. Potential is the Man:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm stiil down by one at the half


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> damm nocioni!!!!use your mind!!!


We love to pick on Nocioni, but I can't understand why he hasn't been included in the top 10 Got Milk Rookie Rankings the last few weeks. Who are these fools they have listed ahead of him?!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

duhon sometimes looks afraid to drive to the hole


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

They have probally said duhon does not feel well ten times in the last five minutes.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to gordon to spark!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

does'nt look like Bens night - but we'll see in the 4th...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

stupi ofensive foul on curry!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

You could call a foul on a Jazz player on almost every Eddy Curry posession, now Eddy gets whistled foul an offensive foul.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> does'nt look like Bens night - but we'll see in the 4th...


He just made a sweet layup on a good fast break.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

wer'e getting killed on the rebound - 33-21 , and wer'e still leading.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk with a very good game - 12 pts (5/10) , 3 rbds , 6 asts , 4 stls and 1 blk.

Nice effort!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Jazz announcers are amazed by "Big Eddy Curry" and how he gets such great position in the post. "Has he had to make a shot from further away than a dunk yet? And he's probably doing this all wearing human backpacks. I'm not going to fault him for one offensive foul.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> He just made a sweet layup on a good fast break.


I hope he gets hot after that one!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

deng playing good!!!solid


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich with 12/3/6/4 steals/1 block...he's trending upwards. As is Ben (regardless of his stats this game).


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The 2-3 zone the Bulls employ at stretches can really drive teams crazy.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Sometimes I think this team just bides time before switching to zone and giving the beat down. I love how everytime they switch they make a run. Skiles is using it well. The Zone is the 2000's version of the full court press.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Bulls with awesome free-throw defense tonight. Jazz at 50%


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

utah shooting 50% from the ft line...very ugly


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Deng has 11 in the third thus far. Nice to see someone step up for us tonight. Especially since gordon has been sorta off.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon heating up!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Hinrich with 12/3/6/4 steals/1 block...he's trending upwards. As is Ben (regardless of his stats this game).


Beat u to it 

Deng with a good game - 3 pointer!!!!!!!!! 18 points.

Eddy with the 4th foul:|


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Arroyo very quiet this season...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

If Deng can break out (is he breaking out?) of his slump, this team could -- COULD -- be causing a lot of problems in February and March.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice TC!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Could?

Is.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Utah being held at 40% shooting through 3.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

stupid tunovers..


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> stupid tunovers..


as usual:|


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> The 2-3 zone the Bulls employ at stretches can really drive teams crazy.


great minds think alike; and so do ours.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ft killing utah


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

we have to wake up!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice block Eddy!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

What a stupid turnover by chandler. He threw it to deng when deng was not even looking.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm .play smart bulls


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Nice block Eddy!


and same for Tyson!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Chandler and Nocioni are argubly the two dumbest players on this team.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm damm calm down guys,,,


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Duhon sucks normally, but a sick Duhon sucks 100 times more.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

good curry!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

put ad back!!!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Eddy!! he's going to be in a Bulls uni next year.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

9 blocks from utah...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice play drawing boozer 4th foul


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Zoinks!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm gordon!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

fourth on okur too ,nice....


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

so many to's!

Hinrich with 6th stl!!


----------



## MurcieUno (Dec 16, 2004)

Can i get the score and time left?

Comcast isnt my friend


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy with 21 points - good game!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

AK-47 is the best nickname in pro hoops. Close second is The Custodian.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

deng steping up!!!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

77-70 Bulls 2:49 left Utah with free throws coming.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Kirk with some uncharacteristically bad turnovers.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to play smart , draw some fouls and get to the line...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Violet Palmer is one of the worst refs in the league. She makes absolutely horrible calls, misses vital calls, and she is very indecisive at times to the point she has to look at the other refs for their opinion even though the play was right in front of her. 

She ****in sucks


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MurcieUno</b>!
> Can i get the score and time left?
> 
> Comcast isnt my friend


77-70 Bulls 2:49 left.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (Wynn, L.O.B, geoshnas, Rhyder, Big_CKansas, rwj333, LIBlue, RoRo, rynobot, numlock, Chicago_Cow, jnrjr79, lister333, BabyBlueSlugga7, bullet, sp00k, VincentVega, greekbullsfan, elias03, Illstate2, KHinrich12, Jayhawk12, ~~~, MurcieUno, OziBull, svanacore, Bulls4Life)


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

19 TOs again this game. Kirk with 5, but he's been playing great. Eddy with 3, excusable. Ben only has 2, which is much better than it has been previous games. Yet, it all adds up to 19.


----------



## MurcieUno (Dec 16, 2004)

update?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

40 points scored by our rookies tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Dennnngggggggggggg


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

79-70 Bull lead 2:21 left


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Deng with 22 pts (8/15) , 7 rbds , 4 asts , 1 stl and 2 blks - more then solid!


----------



## MurcieUno (Dec 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 79-70 Bull lead 2:21 left


Thank you sir...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm curry out...no more inside scoring


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Curry with sixth foul. We're gonna miss you, big fella.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy out with 6th foul - damm!


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm sick and tired of these lame referees!!!!!




David Stern! Your product has turned into a pile of stinking garbage!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

make those two gordon!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

79-74 Bull. Gordon at the line....


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

79-74 Bulls up with 1:30 left. Eddy fouled out with 21pts & 5 reb

Gordon drives and goes to the line.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Eddy played great; it doesn't matter because we're up by like 6 with 90 seconds left. I'm pretty confident in saying it's over.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben is quick - very quick!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice effort


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

....makes both. 81-74 Bull :58 left


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

7 up should be our game - less then a minute!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Big block by Tyson, too bad Harpring followed it up.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Deng is our MVP tonight. 22-7-4, 2 steals, 2 blocks. One steal was clutch.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

What a ridiculously good game deng has had tonight.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

why are we fouling, i want to trade whoever fouls with less than one minute with the league


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

****IN SKILES, WHY DID U TAKE GORDON OUT!!! WE NEED A FT SHOOTER!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

common griffin help us here


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

82-78 Bull. Utah ball :17 seconds left.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

should of left Gordon in indtead of griifin. Stupid move


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Grif misses both - bad!


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

what a pathetic loser griffin is


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

If the Bulls lose this game blame should fall on the shoulders of SKiles. Defense for Offense is fine, but he should have put Gordon back on the court to receive the entry pass, so Griffen wouldn't have to go to the line.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm i have to blame skiles for this...put someone who can nail a ft...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Why the hell do you put in crapiffin? He hasn't played all game and he's missed critical free throws. Good thing Skiles doesn't have a quick hook....errrr.....


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

82-78 Utah ball after Griffin missed 2 FTs. 18 seconds left.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

DENG!!!!!!! He's good for a 19 YEAR OLD!


And how about Chandler??????????? NICE


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> If the Bulls lose this game blame should fall on the shoulders of SKiles. Defense for Offense is fine, but he should have put Gordon back on the court to receive the entry pass, so Griffen wouldn't have to go to the line.


Yup - he made a mistake.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Missed shot, Griffin rebound, BULLS WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

great....skiles use your mind next time...


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

2 Huge blocks by Tyson. Bulls win 84-78.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ball game to Luol deng!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice W for us.

Deng,Kirk and Eddy won this one for us with very impressive efforts.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

tomorrow we must play better!!!!


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

Boston & Philly both lost


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Anyone else see Griffin get the rebound and then fumble it away to Deng in fear of having to miss more free throws?


Great game by our future - Curry, CHandler, Deng, Gordon and Hinrich.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_sweeeeeep!!_


ok, that was a rollercoaster! great win!



:greatjob:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 2 Huge blocks by Tyson. Bulls win 84-78.


nice. the paint was his.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Three Bull rookies in double figures.

Nice defensive game by Tyson.

Horrible offensive game by most of the team, but plenty of steals and blocks for both teams. Definitely a defensive effort. Good win to keep a new streak going.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sigifrith</b>!
> Boston & Philly both lost


Good news.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> Great game by our future - Curry, CHandler, Deng, Gordon and Hinrich.


Normally I'd agree, but Gordon was not on his game today. I'll predict he tears it up in the next game. He's likely pissed about how he played tonight.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Even though we are barely winning these games...these are games that we lost over the past few years. Also, our team is playing like a team and contributing like a team.

I really think this unit can become a contender given time to develop, continue to get into their roles and add another contributing piece or two.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Chandler in 27 minutes had 5 blocks, 3 steals, 9 rebounds.

Trade him!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Chandler in 27 minutes had 5 blocks, 3 steals, 9 rebounds.
> 
> Trade him!


Box score says 1 stl - still nice blks.

we held Jazz at 0.366 fg% , and although it looked bad on our side - 19 to's , Jazz had 24!

Boozer - after hot start was stopped completely - and finished with 6 to's.

12-18 our standing


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> Box score says 1 stl - still nice blks.
> ...


The box score also says 4 blks.... But still, solid game.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

12-18... would lead to about a 32-50 record. Not exactly GREAT-but something we could happy with as an improvement.

If we could steal 8 games somewhere... we're playoff bound.

Gotta close this month out strong. That's what it REALLY comes down to.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> 
> 
> The box score also says 4 blks.... But still, solid game.


I was getting my numbers from CBS.sportsline.com....... they're not always accurate. Huge effect on the game, though.

Don't look now folks, but we're the 10th seed in the East, 3 wins behind Philadelphia for the 8th seed. There are now 8 NBA teams with worse records than ours, including:

New Jersey
Toronto
Milwaukee
Charlotte
Atlanta
New Orleans
Utah
Golden State

Things are looking brighter by the day!


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Chandler in 27 minutes had 5 blocks, 3 steals, 9 rebounds.
> 
> Trade him!



why why why trade him??????????we really need him on defence.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>limufujuan</b>!
> 
> why why why trade him??????????we really need him on defence.


I forgot to put some sort of indicator for sarcasm.....


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

his complete lack of offense still concerns me though.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Even though we are barely winning these games...these are games that we lost over the past few years. Also, our team is playing like a team and contributing like a team.
> 
> I really think this unit can become a contender given time to develop, continue to get into their roles and add another contributing piece or two.


Good point Chifanica - I agree!


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> his complete lack of offense still concerns me though.



we dont need him on offense. we have Ben ,Curry and Kirk.he is very important for our D.we lack of soild D.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>limufujuan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> we dont need him on offense. we have Ben ,Curry and Kirk.he is very important for our D.we lack of soild D.


Agreed 

With all our offensive strengths, all we really need from Tyson is 10+ boards and great defense. 

If not this year, you can tell very good things are going to come from this team within the next few years.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> his complete lack of offense still concerns me though.


Not true. He's a pretty good passer. He's way more involved in the offense and he's fumbling the ball way less.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Solid game.

Curry was too much of a load, Deng was great and Chandler supplied the D.

I had to rewind that Chandler block on Borchard several times. Chandler broke off him to double team that guard who made a very sweet pass to Borchard. It was amazing how quickly Ty got over that and got that shot.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Why the hell do you put in crapiffin? He hasn't played all game and he's missed critical free throws. Good thing Skiles doesn't have a quick hook....errrr.....


You know, everyone would be just fine with that substitution if Griffin simply hit all 4 free throws...they just didn't go in. He's normally a very good free throw shooter, and his defense was needed to get critical stops (which we did get btw). There was only one dead ball I believe where we could've put Gordon back in, otherwise we would've called a timeout to do so. Personally, I would've put Gordon back in at that dead ball, but hey, we won the game, right? Not exactly Gordon's best game of the season. I'm just happy we won. Credit to Luol and Eddy and Tyson for solid games.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls: Sloan and Van Lier check in before Friday's Bulls Game, Part 1 (1/7) 

Bulls: Sloan and Van Lier check in before Friday's Bulls Game, Part 2 (1/7) 

Good to see Van Lier. He's a bit jittery though here.


----------

